# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  new pair of budgets do i need to hibernate both for breeding

## John Beatty

hello all i just got a pair of budgets and would like to give breeding them a shot and am looking for any help on this to give it a shot. do i need to hibernate them both for a better chance? hope to hear from anyone that has any knowledge on these guys to give it a shot. Thanks John

----------


## GRABibus

How old are they ?

----------


## John Beatty

when i got them was told a year and a half i will add pics tomorrow of them they are 3in snout to vent and plumpy

----------


## Carlos

Welcome to Frog Forum John and good luck with your breeding efforts!

----------



----------


## John Beatty

thank you. so far not the easiest to get alot of info on but i am trying.

----------


## Kevin1

Do you know how to sex these frogs? I have a bit of advice I can share. With any frog species, these included, it's best to have a breeding group set up, as in more than a pair. In nature frogs congregate in large groups. But getting a group of budgett's will help increase your chances of success. These are supposed to be more of the tougher frogs to breed.

----------


## John Beatty

thank you any advise will be greatly appritiated i just brought them out today and giving them a day or so before offering food is this correct? and if a group is best i will pick more up yhis year

----------

